
Someone hacked every tornado siren in Dallas. It was loud. - tjohns
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2017/04/09/someone-hacked-every-tornado-siren-in-dallas-it-was-loud/
======
Neliquat
Word on the street is a ham transmitter and a dtmf generator made it possible,
and most are still unsecured around the country. Frequencies and codes are to
be found by any determined attacker in scanner newsletters and old manuals. A
few still use a dial-up activation. A duplex sdr, laptop, and linear amp
should make it easy. Just blast your signal and move before you get
triangulated.

Beware mucking with emergency systems is big boy jailtime.

